# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تفاوت معدل کتبی دیپلم در کارنامه کنکور سازمان سنجش با سوابق تحصیلی ارائه شده گزینه دو

## saj8jad

بنام خداعرض سلام و ادب و احترام  :Yahoo (45): 

این کارنامه زیر رو شاید اکثر دوستان دیده باش که طرف با معدل کتبی 10.19 رتبه خیلی خوبی آورده و در رشته برق دانشگاه علم و صنعت قبول شده اما یه چیز جالبی که امروز بهش برخوردم اینکه ...

----------


## biology115

یکی میشه توضیح بده من که چیزی نفهمیدم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> یکی میشه توضیح بده من که چیزی نفهمیدم ؟؟؟؟؟


داستان سر معدل کتبی دیپلم طرف که نوشته 10.19 و سوابقش تحصیلیش هست که متفاوته  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mpaarshin

مرسییییی
همیشه یه حسی بهم میگفت گزینه دو شاید مشکلی داشته تو این کارنامه چون یه بار پیش اومده بود ولی مدرک نداشتم
تموم شد و رفت با این مدرک

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسییییی
> همیشه یه حسی بهم میگفت گزینه دو شاید مشکلی داشته تو این کارنامه چون یه بار پیش اومده بود ولی مدرک نداشتم
> تموم شد و رفت با این مدرک


خواهش میکنم دادا  :Yahoo (45): 

فقط میشه بگی چی تموم شد و رفت؟  :Yahoo (4): 

به نظرم الان دو حالت وجود داره ؛

*1)* اینکه معدل کتبی طرف (10.19) صحیح هستش و سوابق ارائه شده گزینه دو اشتباه هست

*2)* اینکه معدل کتبی طرف (10.19) صحیح نیست و سوابق ارائه شده گزینه دو صحیح هستش


 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ...


سلام داداش  :Yahoo (1): 
خوبین؟
شما چجوری نمرات کتبیشون رو دیدین؟
تا جایی که من میدونم سایت گزینه 2 فقط معدل کتبی رو میزنه و نه نمرات !!!
 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش 
> خوبین؟
> شما چجوری نمرات کتبیشون رو دیدین؟
> تا جایی که من میدونم سایت گزینه 2 فقط معدل کتبی میزنه و نه نمرات !!!


سلام محمد کاظم جان  :Yahoo (45): 
ممنون متشکر  :Yahoo (1): 

یه دو سه روزی هستش که گزینه دو تخمین رتبه جدید و مدرن گذاشته  :Yahoo (4):  ، فقط باید یه اکانت رایگان بسازی و ...

----------


## Lara27

شاید معدلش نوزده و ده صدم هست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> شاید معدلش نوزده و ده صدم هست


نه فکر نکنم آجی  :Yahoo (4):  معدلش نمراتش میشه 19.20

من میگم این تخمین رتبه گزینه دو اشتباهه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

فک کنم این سیستم جدید تخمین رتبه مشکل داره !!!
کارنامه سازمان سنجش که نمیشه مشکل داشته باشه؟میشه؟
با این نمره ها و تاثیر 25 درصد بهتر میشد رتبه اش به نظرم

آپدیت پست : اونقدر تب تو کروم باز میکنی پروکسس رم رو نگا کردی ببینی چند درصد میشه؟!!!
آپدیت 2 : تسک باره یا دسکتاپ؟!!! چیزی میزی کم داری بگو بفرستم اد کنی !!!
آپدیت 3 : قلعه بازی میکنی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
آپدیت 4 : لپ تاپت رو بزن به شارژ  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mpaarshin

میگم ممکنه اینجوری شده باشه که طرف معدلشو اشتباه وارد کرده چون معدل موقع ثبت نام دست خودته دیگه
درکل معدل اصلا مهم نیست نمرات مهمه و این معدل این بابا اشتباهیه و سوابقش درستن

----------


## Amin-jh

> فک کنم این سیستم جدید تخمین رتبه مشکل داره !!!
> کارنامه سازمان سنجش که نمیشه مشکل داشته باشه؟میشه؟
> با این نمره ها و تاثیر 25 درصد بهتر میشد رتبه اش به نظرم
> 
> آپدیت پست : اونقدر تب تو کروم باز میکنی پروکسس رم رو نگا کردی ببینی چند درصد میشه؟!!!
> آپدیت 2 : تسک باره یا دسکتاپ؟!!! چیزی میزی کم داری بگو بفرستم اد کنی !!!
> آپدیت 3 : قلعه بازی میکنی؟
> آپدیت 4 : لپ تاپت رو بزن به شارژ


آپدیت 5 : اون ie  چرا بازه ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

> بنام خداعرض سلام و ادب و احترام 
> 
> این کارنامه زیر رو شاید اکثر دوستان دیده باش که طرف با معدل کتبی 10.19 رتبه خیلی خوبی آورده و در رشته برق دانشگاه علم و صنعت قبول شده اما یه چیز جالبی که امروز بهش برخوردم اینکه ...


مگه داریم؟یعنی گزینه 2 چرت نوشته؟

----------


## nzn

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (31): 
چه جالب!!!

----------


## politician

> مرسییییی
> همیشه یه حسی بهم میگفت گزینه دو شاید مشکلی داشته تو این کارنامه چون یه بار پیش اومده بود ولی مدرک نداشتم
> تموم شد و رفت با این مدرک


راستش منم اول فکرمیکردم سوابق تحصیلی زیادموثرنیست امامخصوصاتوی رشته ی تجربی خیلی زیاده شمادوست عزیزهم اینقدربه نمره گیرنده چون حتما ترمیم تاخردادانجام میشه پس همزمان برای نهایی هم اماده شو

----------


## saj8jad

> فک کنم این سیستم جدید تخمین رتبه مشکل داره !!!
> کارنامه سازمان سنجش که نمیشه مشکل داشته باشه؟میشه؟
> با این نمره ها و تاثیر 25 درصد بهتر میشد رتبه اش به نظرم
> 
> آپدیت پست : اونقدر تب تو کروم باز میکنی پروکسس رم رو نگا کردی ببینی چند درصد میشه؟!!!
> آپدیت 2 : تسک باره یا دسکتاپ؟!!! چیزی میزی کم داری بگو بفرستم اد کنی !!!
> آپدیت 3 : قلعه بازی میکنی؟
> آپدیت 4 : لپ تاپت رو بزن به شارژ


به نظر خودمم این تخمین رتبه مشکل داره  :Yahoo (21): 
فک نکنم کارنامه مشکل داشته باشه ، کلاً هیچی مشخص و معلوم نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
اینطور به نظر میرسه  :Yahoo (1): 

ج آ.پ : آره  :Yahoo (4): 

ج آ.پ 2 : همونی که شما میگی!  :Yahoo (4):  چشم لازم بود خبرت میکنم داداش  :Yahoo (4): 

ج آ.پ 3 : آره تاحدودی  :Yahoo (4):  فقط جمعه ها اون یکم (45 مین تا 1 ساعت)  :Yahoo (1): 

ج آ.پ 4 : الان شارژش 100%  :Yahoo (4): 




> آپدیت 5 : اون ie  چرا بازه ؟


صرفاً برای چند تا کار کوچولو داداش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

این سند اشتباه بودن تخمین رتبه جدید گزینه دو ، قضاوت با خودتون دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

دوستان با عرض معذرت باید خدمت همه عرض کنم که ( با شرمندگی ) همگی در اشتباهید .

شما یه سر به سایت کانون بزنید . توی بخش نمرات و رشته های قبولی های هر سالی ( 90 - 91 - 92 - 93 و... ) که برید و حدود هر رتبه ای رو که بزنید مثلا 1000 ، و وقتی که رتبه ها رو بیاره میبینید که توی بعضی رتبه ها

دو ، سه یا حتی گاهی اوقات چهار نفر یکسان هستن . مثلا میبینید که سه نفر رتبشون 948 اومده . این چیز طبیعی هستش و تحمین رتبه گزینه دو هم کاملا صحیح هستش .

مگه میشه این سازمان با این همه مشاور خبره و اساتید برجسته طریقه ی محاسبه نمرات کنکور رو بلد نباشن در حالی که این موسسه وابسته به سازمان سنجش هستش .

خاستم عکس هم بزارم تا دیگه هیچ شبهه ای براتون نمونه ولی نزاشتم تا خودتون برید و هزارتا حدود رتبه رو بزنید از 1 تا ای آخر و ببینید که این مساله وجود داره .

این دو کارنامه هم قطغا متعلق به دو شخص متفاوت هستن .

----------


## ah.at

> بنام خداعرض سلام و ادب و احترام 
> 
> این کارنامه زیر رو شاید اکثر دوستان دیده باش که طرف با معدل کتبی 10.19 رتبه خیلی خوبی آورده و در رشته برق دانشگاه علم و صنعت قبول شده اما یه چیز جالبی که امروز بهش برخوردم اینکه ...






یاااااااا قمر بنی هاااااااشم .

دادا یه نیگا به taskbar جناب عالو بنداززززززززز!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 

این همه چی ان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## kiaaan

> راستش منم اول فکرمیکردم سوابق تحصیلی زیادموثرنیست امامخصوصاتوی رشته ی تجربی خیلی زیاده شمادوست عزیزهم اینقدربه نمره گیرنده چون حتما ترمیم تاخردادانجام میشه پس همزمان برای نهایی هم اماده شو


دوست عزیزازکجامطمنی اجرامیشه وقتی بخشنامه نیومده وخوداموزش پرورش هم مطمن نیست؟

----------


## Lara27

این کارنامه های گزینه 2 هیچ منطقی ندارن
اونی که درصدا و معدلش بالاس چندین مورد دیدم از اونی که معدل و حتی درصداش پایینتره ، رتبش بدتر شده

----------


## politician

> این کارنامه های گزینه 2 هیچ منطقی ندارن
> اونی که درصدا و معدلش بالاس چندین مورد دیدم از اونی که معدل و حتی درصداش پایینتره ، رتبش بدتر شده


کارنامه هاشون خب بذار

----------


## muhammad

والا منم فک میکنم مشکل از سایت گزینه دو باشه .
اگه بنابراین تخمین رتبه باشه که هرکی رتبش خوب باشه الزاما باید سوابقش هم 18 و 19 و 20 باشه ؛ این غلط محضه! چون ممکنه کسی نهایی اش خوب نباشه ولی کنکورو با درصدای عالی جبران کنه و رتبه عالی کسب کنه، اونوقت ما بیایم و رتبه کشوریشو بذاریم تو تخمین رتبه تخمین رتبه همه نمراتشو بالای 19 نشون بده!!

----------


## Lara27

> کارنامه هاشون خب بذار


حوصله ندارم .خودت ببین چند تاشو میفهمی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## politician

من موردی ندیدم

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان با عرض معذرت باید خدمت همه عرض کنم که ( با شرمندگی ) همگی در اشتباهید .
> 
> شما یه سر به سایت کانون بزنید . توی بخش نمرات و رشته های قبولی های هر سالی ( 90 - 91 - 92 - 93 و... ) که برید و حدود هر رتبه ای رو که بزنید مثلا 1000 ، و وقتی که رتبه ها رو بیاره میبینید که توی بعضی رتبه ها
> 
> دو ، سه یا حتی گاهی اوقات چهار نفر یکسان هستن . مثلا میبینید که سه نفر رتبشون 948 اومده . این چیز طبیعی هستش و تحمین رتبه گزینه دو هم کاملا صحیح هستش .
> 
> مگه میشه این سازمان با این همه مشاور خبره و اساتید برجسته طریقه ی محاسبه نمرات کنکور رو بلد نباشن در حالی که این موسسه وابسته به سازمان سنجش هستش .
> 
> خاستم عکس هم بزارم تا دیگه هیچ شبهه ای براتون نمونه ولی نزاشتم تا خودتون برید و هزارتا حدود رتبه رو بزنید از 1 تا ای آخر و ببینید که این مساله وجود داره .
> ...


ـ یادمه تو برنامه مناظره شبکه یک عصر یه جمعه ای بود موضوع مناظره در مورد کنکور بود ، خود رئیس کدخدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش در جواب یکی از سوال کنندگان که پرسید آیا تعاونی سنجش ارتباطی با خود سازمان سنجش داره گفت ؛ خیر ، تعاونی کارکنان سازمان سنجش هم هیچ ارتباطی با سازمان سنجش نداره و یه نهاد جداگانه و مستقل هستش ، بعد اون وقت چطور گزینه 2 وابسته به سازمان سنجشه؟!


ـ در مورد کارنامه ها هم خودم با دقت بررسی کردم و متعلق به یک داوطلب هستش  :Yahoo (1):  ، میتونید خودتون هم بررسی کنید  :Yahoo (1): 


موفق باشی
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mpaarshin

قطعا این کارنامه ها متعلق به یک داوطلب هستش و اون معدل اشتباهه واقعا واضح نیست؟؟

----------


## Lara27

> من موردی ندیدم


چون شما ندیدی دلیل این نیس که همچین چیزی وجود نداشته باشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ah.at

> ـ یادمه تو برنامه مناظره شبکه یک عصر یه جمعه ای بود موضوع مناظره در مورد کنکور بود ، خود رئیس کدخدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش در جواب یکی از سوال کنندگان که پرسید آیا تعاونی سنجش ارتباطی با خود سازمان سنجش داره گفت ؛ خیر ، تعاونی کارکنان سازمان سنجش هم هیچ ارتباطی با سازمان سنجش نداره و یه نهاد جداگانه و مستقل هستش ، بعد اون وقت چطور گزینه 2 وابسته به سازمان سنجشه؟!
> 
> 
> ـ در مورد کارنامه ها هم خودم با دقت بررسی کردم و متعلق به یک داوطلب هستش  ، میتونید خودتون هم بررسی کنید 
> 
> 
> موفق باشی
> یاعلی(ع)



بابا کدخدایی با عرض معذرت دروغ گفته .

نمیبینید هر سال که یه نوع و سبک جدیدی تو سوالات کنکور میاد قبلش تو آزمونای سازمان سنجش هم اومده . پس کدخدایی وسه خودش حرف زده .

باز که مخالفت کردی پسرررررررر...

نزار رازتو برملا کنم هااااااااا :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

ابراز چی چی به کی؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> یاااااااا قمر بنی هاااااااشم .
> 
> دادا یه نیگا به taskbar جناب عالو بنداززززززززز!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> این همه چی ان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دادا اصل ماجرا ول کرد چسبید به taskbar ؟  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):  اصلاً اطلاعات کارنامه ها رو بررسی کردی؟!  :Yahoo (4): 

یچی هستن دیه  :Yahoo (4): 

اینکه میگی چندین نفر مثلاً رتبشون یکسان میشه همه قبول داریم ، مثلاً ممکنه 4 تا رتبه 500 داشته باشیم و ... ، اما این موضوع که صحت تخمین گزینه دو رو ثابت نمیکنه! میکنه؟!  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mpaarshin

> این سند اشتباه بودن تخمین رتبه جدید گزینه دو ، قضاوت با خودتون دیگه


سوابق تحصیلی رو فقط یکبار میشه ویرایش کرد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> بابا کدخدایی با عرض معذرت دروغ گفته .
> 
> نمیبینید هر سال که یه نوع و سبک جدیدی تو سوالات کنکور میاد قبلش تو آزمونای سازمان سنجش هم اومده . پس کدخدایی وسه خودش حرف زده .
> 
> باز که مخالفت کردی پسرررررررر...
> 
> نزار رازتو برملا کنم هااااااااا
> 
> ابراز چی چی به کی؟؟؟؟؟؟


به هر حال دروغ گفته یا نه ، خلاصه گفته که ارتباطی نداره  :Yahoo (4):  ، مطمئن باش گزینه دو هم یه موسسه مستقل هستش و به سازمان سنجش هم هیچ ارتباطی نداره ، مطمئن باش  :Yahoo (1): 

 :Yahoo (21): 

راز؟ کدوم راز؟  

اگر اینطوری که شما میگی دادا پس یه لطفی کن این راز بنده رو که خودمم نمیدونم بر ملا کن تا هم خودم بدونم و هم همه بدونن  :Yahoo (21):  ، حالا هر ابراز هر چی به هر کی  :Yahoo (21):  ، ممنون میشم  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## saj8jad

> سوابق تحصیلی رو فقط یکبار میشه ویرایش کرد؟


آره فک کنم داداش  :Yahoo (1):  
اگه نشد ویرایش بزنی میتونی باز یک اکانت دیگه بسازی مشکل نیست ، من خودم n اکانت تا الان درست کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> آره فک کنم داداش  
> اگه نشد ویرایش بزنی میتونی باز یک اکانت دیگه بسازی مشکل نیست ، من خودم n اکانت تا الان درست کردم


من هی میخوام بسازم میگه چرا نام کاربریتو به فارسی میزنی انگلیسی میزنما گیری داده

----------


## saj8jad

> من هی میخوام بسازم میگه چرا نام کاربریتو به فارسی میزنی انگلیسی میزنما گیری داده


عه واقعاً  :Yahoo (21):  
برای من که از عصری چند تا اکانت ساختم اخطاری چیزی نداد ، نمیدونم والا ، میخوای حالا با یه مرورگر دیگه امتحان کن ببین درست میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gole yas

سلام تو سایت گزینه دو رایگان میخایی ثبت نام کنی من  اسم کاربری را انگلیسی مبزنم بازم پیام میده که نام کاربری باید انگلیسی باشد شما نمیدونید چطوریا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام تو سایت گزینه دو رایگان میخایی ثبت نام کنی من  اسم کاربری را انگلیسی مبزنم بازم پیام میده که نام کاربری باید انگلیسی باشد شما نمیدونید چطوریا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من از عصر دو سه تا اکانت ساختم واسه همین بررسی نمرات و تخمین معدل و اینا مشکلی نداشت ، اما الان دوباره رفتم اکانت بسازم همین اخطار که باید نام کاربری به انگلیسی باشه رو داد  :Yahoo (110):  ، به احتمال زیاد مسدودش کردن نامردا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.N

> من هی میخوام بسازم میگه چرا نام کاربریتو به فارسی میزنی انگلیسی میزنما گیری داده


مودم رو خاموش روشن کن ای پیت عوض شه یا خودت با اینبات عوضش کن :Yahoo (4): 

شایدم مسدود کردن برای ما اعضای اصلی که بازه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

> دادا اصل ماجرا ول کرد چسبید به taskbar ؟  اصلاً اطلاعات کارنامه ها رو بررسی کردی؟! 
> 
> یچی هستن دیه 
> 
> اینکه میگی چندین نفر مثلاً رتبشون یکسان میشه همه قبول داریم ، مثلاً ممکنه 4 تا رتبه 500 داشته باشیم و ... ، اما این موضوع که صحت تخمین گزینه دو رو ثابت نمیکنه! میکنه؟!


ملت فضول شدن به مولا :Yahoo (68): 
 اینبار با برنامه نقاشی عکس رو ویرایش کن :Yahoo (4): 

فقط دنبال اینو بگیر ببین مشکل از کجاس :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

لطفا در اولین پست یه نتیجه گیری هم بنویسید این جوری چیزی معلوم نمیشه که :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> لطفا در اولین پست یه نتیجه گیری هم بنویسید این جوری چیزی معلوم نمیشه که


ببین داداشی معدل کتبی دیپلم این داوطلب در کارنامه کنکورش (عکس اول) 10.19 هستش بعد سوابق تحصیلیش در سایت گزینه دو (عکس دوم) همه نمرات حدود 18 19 هستش!

یعنی به عبارتی الان مشخص نیست که معدل کارنامه کنکورش (10.19) درسته یا نمرات ارائه شده سایت گزینه 2 که معدلش میشه حدود 19.20 ؟!!!  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> ببین داداشی معدل کتبی دیپلم این داوطلب در کارنامه کنکورش (عکس اول) 10.19 هستش بعد سوابق تحصیلیش در سایت گزینه دو (عکس دوم) همه نمرات حدود 18 19 هستش!
> 
> یعنی به عبارتی الان مشخص نیست که معدل کارنامه کنکورش (10.19) درسته یا نمرات ارائه شده سایت گزینه 2 که معدلش میشه حدود 19.20 ؟!!!


فدات داش اینو اول فهمیدم :Yahoo (4): 
میخواستم بدونم گزینه در نهایت کارش درسته یانه؟ که اونم فعلا نیس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 7p7

> دوستان با عرض معذرت باید خدمت همه عرض کنم که ( با شرمندگی ) همگی در اشتباهید .
> 
> شما یه سر به سایت کانون بزنید . توی بخش نمرات و رشته های قبولی های هر سالی ( 90 - 91 - 92 - 93 و... ) که برید و حدود هر رتبه ای رو که بزنید مثلا 1000 ، و وقتی که رتبه ها رو بیاره میبینید که توی بعضی رتبه ها
> 
> دو ، سه یا حتی گاهی اوقات چهار نفر یکسان هستن . مثلا میبینید که سه نفر رتبشون 948 اومده . این چیز طبیعی هستش و تحمین رتبه گزینه دو هم کاملا صحیح هستش .
> 
> مگه میشه این سازمان با این همه مشاور خبره و اساتید برجسته طریقه ی محاسبه نمرات کنکور رو بلد نباشن در حالی که این موسسه وابسته به سازمان سنجش هستش .
> 
> خاستم عکس هم بزارم تا دیگه هیچ شبهه ای براتون نمونه ولی نزاشتم تا خودتون برید و هزارتا حدود رتبه رو بزنید از 1 تا ای آخر و ببینید که این مساله وجود داره .
> ...


بله ميشه چند نفر يه رتبه باشن ولي احتمالش خيلي كمه كه دقيقا از همون شهر باشه!!!!!!هر دو تا كارنامه مال يك شهرن

----------


## ah.at

> به هر حال دروغ گفته یا نه ، خلاصه گفته که ارتباطی نداره  ، مطمئن باش گزینه دو هم یه موسسه مستقل هستش و به سازمان سنجش هم هیچ ارتباطی نداره ، مطمئن باش 
> 
> 
> 
> راز؟ کدوم راز؟  
> 
> اگر اینطوری که شما میگی دادا پس یه لطفی کن این راز بنده رو که خودمم نمیدونم بر ملا کن تا هم خودم بدونم و هم همه بدونن  ، حالا هر ابراز هر چی به هر کی  ، ممنون میشم




 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

بابا اینو خو همه میدونن که گزینه دو وابسته به سازمان سنجشه . این که دیگه نیاز به اثبات کردن من نداره .

تا نباشد چیزکی مردم نگویند چیزها .

اگه توجه کنی منم با قطعیت نگفتم . شاید اونی که میگی درست باشه شایدم نه . منم نمیدونم . فقط من مdگم که این احتمال هم هست دادا . :Yahoo (83):

----------


## farhadcr72

گزینه و کانون و سنجش با سازمان سنجش تبادل دارند شک نکنید خخخ
 مثلا پارسال کی اولین بار تو سوالات شکل عربی عین الخطا اورد؟
اونم چن بار ن ی بار
 کی دینی متن کتاب اورد بیشتر تا ایه
 حالا یکی دوتا درس مث کنکور نمیارن تا بگن با سنجش در ارتباط نیشن😁
کلا در مملکت ما از در و دیوارش نفوذ و رانت پیدا میش مگ اینک خلافش ثابت شه!!!
این کارنامه گزینه ۲هم مال همین خود اقاس شک نکنید
والا ما هرچی گشتیم معدلا همه بالا ۱۹
کلا دپرس شدیم!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

اون معدل صد در صد اشتباه شده این نتیجه گیریه اون سوابق درستن مگر اینکه درصدای اون طرف نجومی بالاتر بود شما باید درصدات با این معدل دوروبر رتبه های زیر ۲۰۰ باشه تا رتبت بشه این سنجش شوخی نداره که معدل تاثیر داره بعضیا توهم میزنن انگار کلا تاثیر نداره

----------


## saj8jad

> بابا اینو خو همه میدونن که گزینه دو وابسته به سازمان سنجشه . این که دیگه نیاز به اثبات کردن من نداره .
> 
> تا نباشد چیزکی مردم نگویند چیزها .
> 
> اگه توجه کنی منم با قطعیت نگفتم . شاید اونی که میگی درست باشه شایدم نه . منم نمیدونم . فقط من مdگم که این احتمال هم هست دادا .



باشه دادایی اصلاً همون که شما میگی  :Yahoo (1):  ، اصلاً گزینه دو خودِ سازمان سنجشه  :Yahoo (1): 

:troll (7):

----------


## ah.at

> باشه دادایی اصلاً همون که شما میگی  ، اصلاً گزینه دو خودِ سازمان سنجشه 
> 
> :troll (7):



بله .
آفرین .
حالاشد .
حالا دیگه شدی یه بجه مودبو حرف گوش کن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
:troll (5)::troll (5)::troll (4)::troll (4)::troll (4):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ای بابا آقا از من بپرسین نه از اون خانومای بـــوق و پاپتی .برن گمشن اونا طرفدار شاهن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
سوابق تحصیلی گزینه 2 اشتباس

----------


## saj8jad

> ای بابا آقا از من بپرسین نه از اون خانومای بـــوق و پاپتی .برن گمشن اونا طرفدار شاهن 
> سوابق تحصیلی گزینه 2 اشتباس


میگم داداش از کجا میدونه این سوابق تحصیلی گزینه 2 اشتباه هستن؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> میگم داداش از کجا میدونه این سوابق تحصیلی گزینه 2 اشتباه هستن؟


بابا چون ایرانیم .تو جبهه بودم. میخای کارت ایثارگریمو نشونت بدم؟؟ قبول نداری ؟!؟!!؟ :Yahoo (76): 
سیستم سوابق تحصیلی شون تازه راه افتاده در ثانی کارنامه هایی که میزاره مستقیما لینک فوروارد میزنه از سنجش رو سایتش.

----------


## saj8jad

> بابا چون ایرانیم .تو جبهه بودم. میخای کارت ایثارگریمو نشونت بدم؟؟ قبول نداری ؟!؟!!؟
> سیستم سوابق تحصیلی شون تازه راه افتاده در ثانی کارنامه هایی که میزاره مستقیما لینک فوروارد میزنه از سنجش رو سایتش.


چرا داداش حرفت سنده واس ما  :Yahoo (1):  ، نه کارت ایثارگری نمیخواد ، قبولت دارم حله دادایی  :Yahoo (4): 

اون رو که آره میدونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> چرا داداش حرفت سنده واس ما  ، نه کارت ایثارگری نمیخواد ، قبولت دارم حله دادایی 
> 
> اون رو که آره میدونم


نوکرتم فقط در مورد اختلاسا نخاستم چیزی بگم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## optician

> میگم داداش از کجا میدونه این سوابق تحصیلی گزینه 2 اشتباه هستن؟


 :Yahoo (4):  منم احساس کرده بودم گزینه 2 مشکوک میزنه

----------


## Uncertain

من فکر میکنم تو سایت گزینه 2 معدل کارنامه دیپلم یعنی اول تا سوم(البته نمیدونم اولم هست یا نه) ولی اون نمرات نمرات کتبی نهایی هستن مثلا من معدل دیپلمم 19.35 است درحالیکه معدل کتبی نهاییم (ریاضی)18.85 بود ولی مطمئن نیستم :Yahoo (35):

----------

